
Want a mock interview - chainchange
Hi Guys, I am 2 years experienced in C coding.
In this job I have not tried much or used my skills. I am looking out for a new job.
I dont know where I stand.<p>I want to attend few mock interviews for data structures and algorithms.
Can anyone take an interview for me?
If yes, give me your mail-id; I ll contact you.
or else mail me : sailingtitanics334@gmail.com
======
Cypher
I haven't done an interview in a decade, can I sit in with you?

~~~
chainchange
Yes. Please. mail me your details to sailingtitanics334@gmail.com

